# Just got a new BM ELONG



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Last weekend i went to big als whitby and i noticed that they have quite an amount of piranhas in stock ( mainly reds), i also noticed that they have two elongs in stock one is about 4.5-5" and the other one was just about 3-4" for $80. I was'nt planning on buying a P that day but when i went to check on the elongs again the lil one just amazed me with his aggressivness and personality, he looks great too and his " black mask" was very very noticable compared to the bigger one that just stays in the corner of the tank and has no black coloration that indicates that he is a black mask but i could be wrong. When i got home and got him settled in his new home, the first thing it did was come up the tank and started following me around. I tried to see if he'll chase my finger and surely he did. I left him alone for an hour or two and tried to feed him a couple pieces of scalops just to see if he'll eat and chomp chomp all the pieces were gone ( didnt even touch the bottom of the tank). I'm just so happy about this lil guy and just wanna share it. By the way, I convinced big als to sell him to me for $65 since he was smaller than the other one in my suprise!! . I'll post pics of him as soon as i find my damn camera..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

congrats man, sounds like you made a great pick up


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> congrats man, sounds like you made a great pick up


Thanks man, i think i really did


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

congrats on the pick up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds great congrats on the pick up and I look forward to the pics


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Throw up a video too if you could


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's awesome man... sounds like you got a great fish for a really good price.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Sounds great congrats on the pick up and I look forward to the pics


Here's a couple of pics of him ( sorry its not the greatest for my camera sucks)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, look at him mean muggin in that last pic.... great lookin fish man


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

[quote name='joedizzlempls' date='Mar 3 2010, 09:07 PM' post='2524826']
haha, look at him mean muggin in that last pic.... great lookin fish man
[/quote
Thanks, i also have a short vid of him but for some reason the site wont let me upload it


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

mine did the same thing when i first got him.. He hit the glass so hard i thought he killed himself. Then he kinda mellowed out and settled down.. Nice lookin fish BTW..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

gtc said:


> Thanks, i also have a short vid of him but for some reason the site wont let me upload it


you need to upload to youtube or photobucket and then embed the video here or post a link


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> Thanks, i also have a short vid of him but for some reason the site wont let me upload it


you need to upload to youtube or photobucket and then embed the video here or post a link
[/quote]
I see, thanks man i'll try and do that as soon as i can.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats one bad ass elong bro I'm seriously thinkin of getting one


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

That guy looks Wicked. Very nice!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great looking elong bro and a great price


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Soul Assassin said:


> great looking elong bro and a great price


Thanks for the compliments man


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a great look'n BM, seems like you found quite the specimen there


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Pirambeba said:


> That's a great look'n BM, seems like you found quite the specimen there


Thanks man and thanks you guys, i love his personality, he is one great find for me. I 've had two elongs before but none of them even comes close to this guy's aggression and personality.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

gtc said:


> That's a great look'n BM, seems like you found quite the specimen there


Thanks man and thanks you guys, i love his personality, he is one great find for me. I 've had two elongs before but none of them even comes close to this guy's aggression and personality.
[/quote]

Np,


----------

